# Travel through Europe, Scandinavia, Russia and the Ukraine



## Wilbur

Travel by motorhome through Europe, Scandinavia, Russia and the Ukraine.

For those of you that were following my quest for partners to accompany us in our wanderings through Russia and Belarus this is just a note to let you know that we were successful in finding partners for the travel.

Luda and I have drawn up our itinerary for this year's wanderings and if you are interested you will see a intended plan at http://www.ivan.co.nz/t8/2008Map.html .

Our partners in travel for the Russian and Ukraine portion are a couple of motorhomes from Australia who travelled to Europe overland from Australia so I guess the little forte will be quite easy as far as they are concerned.

We found it very difficult to get a visa to go through Belarus so we changed our plans to exit through the Ukraine to Poland which will be probably much more interesting.

The story of our travel will end up on my web site at http://www.ivan.co.nz/tour-index.htm as we find Internet cafes and we're looking forward to an enjoyable Northern summer.

Ivan & Luda


----------



## Smilo

Thanx, Ivan. I'm afraid I'm finding your website not the easiest to navigate. And might you include photographs with your narrative? When you've a minute?


----------

